# Unable to boot.



## Assar (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi!
I have used freeBSD a couple of years in my home firewall based on pfSense. This is working very well until latest release. The latest functional release of freeBSD is 7.0.
When upgrading to latest pfSense 1.2.3 which is based on freeBSD 7.2 the boot process is halted when this is on screen:


```
fdc0: <floppy...
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB...
sio0: <16550A-compa...
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
smist0: <SpeedStep SMI> on cpu0
```
 - Here it just stops reporting and power off is the only option.

Is this a hardware issue related to my old HP Vectra VLi8?
Is there a way around this obstacle.

Tested to disable the ACPI with no success.
I've also tried the alpha release of the upcoming 2.0 version of pfSense based on freeBSD 8.0 with the same result.

  // Assar


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2009)

Assar said:
			
		

> When upgrading to latest pfSense 1.2.3



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290


----------

